# Network issue em0/igb0 with 12.2-RELEASE-p3



## nitin (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi!

I have a small FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p3 ZFS server with a few jails with 4 (2+2) NICs em0, igb0. igb1, igb2 that was running perfectly fine until I created a few more jails and in the process of doing so I accidentally emptied my rc.conf file and I must confess I didn't have a backup of it  

However, I managed to reconstruct it and restarted my server with my fingers crossed. Everything seemed to be working except I couldn't connect to the LAN... ping also fails from host to LAN. Jails are able to ping the host.

After scratching my head for a while I figured the default route to gateway was failing with the error "Network is unreachable". Adding manually from command prompt also gives the same error. Tried everything I could think of including disabling IPv6 and running service netif restart && service routing restart. No luck 

Now, on further examination I noticed that all 4 NICs are blinking red light. ifconfig shows all four are active. I have lagged two NICs each into lagg0 and lagg1 interfaces.

After some more research I got to now of this issue:


			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-20:09.igb.asc
		


I wonder if that is what is causing the problems for me too.

Should I rebuild the whole server from scratch again and check or can I do some quick fix in anyway? 

Please help. Thanks in advance.

- Nitin


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2021)

nitin said:


> I have lagged two NICs each into lagg0 and lagg1 interfaces.


I suspect you simply made an error here. Did you `up` the member interfaces? And post the configuration you have, so we can verify it's been configured the correct way.



nitin said:


> I wonder if that is what is causing the problems for me too.


It shouldn't. This was fixed in 12-STABLE long before 12.2-RELEASE.



nitin said:


> Should I rebuild the whole server from scratch again


Why? Because you misconfigured your network interfaces?

It's obvious you didn't configure your network interfaces correctly. Or at least not the way it was before you destroyed your rc.conf.


----------



## nitin (Feb 10, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I suspect you simply made an error here. Did you `up` the member interfaces? And post the configuration you have, so we can verify it's been configured the correct way.


Yes I think you are right... Being a part-time admin, I might have just bungled up something. Closer examination of ifconfig shows the broadcast for lagg interfaces are not proper if I am not mistaken...

Here is my lagg config from rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_igb1="up"
ifconfig_igb0="up"
ifconfig_igb2="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 lagg1 lo1"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport em0 laggport igb1"
ifconfig_lagg1="laggproto failover laggport igb0 laggport igb2"
ipv4_addrs_lagg0="192.168.1.39/32"
ipv4_addrs_lagg1="192.168.0.39/32"
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2021)

nitin said:


> ```
> ipv4_addrs_lagg0="192.168.1.39/32"
> ipv4_addrs_lagg1="192.168.0.39/32"
> ```



Your subnet masks look wrong. They should probably be /24 (255.255.255.0) instead of /32 (255.255.255.255).


----------



## nitin (Feb 10, 2021)

That fixed it. Lol.. thats a bit embarassing  

Thanks for your help SirDice. Appreciate it a lot. As always you have been awesome!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2021)

nitin said:


> That fixed it. Lol.. thats a bit embarassing


Sometimes you can stare blindly at an issue without seeing it. It's a trap everyone falls into from time to time. It helps to take a break and do something else for a couple of minutes. Take your mind of the issue. Then you can look at the problem again with a "fresh" pair of eyes. Or just ask someone else to have look.


----------



## nitin (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words SirDice  Will follow your advice going forward.


----------

